# Puppy Hernia



## lyletaylor001 (Jan 11, 2010)

First off hello and sorry if this is in the wrong area, im new so sorry if i did and please correct me if u know were i should be. Ok, We got our Red Nose Pit / Alaskin Husky Mix about 3 days ago and i noticed on day 2 that she had a little over a dime size "lump" on her belly. i started to do research on google and get all types of opinions. Most say its a hernia. if ANYONE could Please let me know if they have dealt with this before and what i should. Thanks in advance and have a good day!




























P.S. Sorry Athena for Exposing ur lady parts


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

hernia! looks like.
they can fix it when she gets spayed. not a big deal but it can be if its not treated. how old is she?
my lil girlie has one to she's 8 and a half weeks old


----------



## lyletaylor001 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok thanks for the quick reply, im loving the sight already! shes 3 1/2 months. so ur saying if i get her spayed, it should go away and she will live a normal life?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

what a hernia is is the intestines pushing out and pertruding the wall.
when/if they go in for the spay they'll just put the intestines back and it will be all good.
were you planning on getting your girl spay'd?
it shouldnt cost anything extra for them to do that, they're in that same area.
if you are getting her spay'd i would recommened spaying at about 4-6 months you dont want the hernia to get worse.


----------



## lyletaylor001 (Jan 11, 2010)

AW UR AWESOME! we were so worried. thanks for the quick reply. so just get her spayed, ok thats fine i didnt plan on breeding her. u ever hear of c-snip? are they any good and/or could they help my situation?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

your welcome! i hope you enjoy the site we have lots of info aned MANY MANY pple that are knowledgeable on the bully, APBT breeds.
i have never heard of a c-snip? any links on it?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

oh i almost forgot. WELCOME TO GP!
lol.
your pup is very cute


----------



## lyletaylor001 (Jan 11, 2010)

oh thanks! here is a link to the site. alot of people i know around my part of michigan recomend them but im not sure.....

C-SNIP Home


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

they look pretty legit from what i read on the site.
i would deff. ask around about them, talk to pple around your area and see if they had any issues.
sometimes with those lowcost s/n they are really dirty. like using the same utensils on a diff. neuter. just REALLY look into them and try to get all the info you can from them. 
but from there website it didnt look like a bad place to take your pet. i would make sure that they hook your pet up to anesthesia monitoring machines, because you dont want your dog dying under anesthesia when it could have been avoided. 
good luck!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

yup...umbilical hernia....can be fixed easily during spay.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> yup...umbilical hernia....can be fixed easily during spay.


i like your signature BTW


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

thank you.... the good book is my center of peace in a crazy world.


----------



## lyletaylor001 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone, i really really appreciate ur help and concern. :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> your welcome! i hope you enjoy the site we have lots of info aned MANY MANY pple that are knowledgeable on the bully, APBT breeds.
> i have never heard of a c-snip? any links on it?


I tried to give you rep but I have to spread it around first! you saved me a lot of typing so yeah what he said! LMAO


----------

